# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Essentiele tremor - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Tremor* 

Bij tremor trillen de handen, het hoofd en de stem. Soms ook de benen. Tremor is dan dan ook een mediche term voor trilling. Dit kan op zichzelf voorkomen of samengaan met een neurologische aandoening zoals de ziekte van Parkinson. Dan ontstaat tremor in de rusttoestand. Bij essentiële tremor ontstaat juist de trilling bij beweging. Zo kun je tremor hebben als het lichaam in een bepaalde houding staat of met uitgestrekte armen. Maar ook het schrijven en spreken zijn de bewegingen waarbij trillingen aanwezig kunnen zijn.

Over het algemeen kunnen volwassenen tremor krijgen. Doch ook kinderen vanaf 10 jaar kunnen het krijgen.

*Oorzaak*
Voor zover het nu bekend is is essentiële tremor een erfelijke aandoening. Niet duidelijk is welk genetisch materiaal het bepaald. Bij intentie tremor kan de oorzaak liggen bij een aandoening aan de kleine hersenen.

Wel is duidelijk dat stress een belangrijke factor is voor meer trilling.

*Onderzoek*
Je kunt CT- of MRI-scan en bloedonderzoeken laten doen.

*Risico's*
De fijne motoriek is moeilijk, zoals schrijven. 
Naarmate het ouder worden, worden de trillingen erger.

*Behandeling*
Geneesmiddelen (Propranolol) kunnen worden uitgeschreven afhankelijk van hoe erg de tremor is. Propranolol is niet geschikt voor
kinderen met astma of kinderen met hartproblemen. Als de tremor het gevolg is van de ziekte van Parkinson, wordt er medicatie gegeven voor deze ziekte waardoor de tremor minder wordt. Wanneer er tremor is van de stem en van het hoofd kan er een injectie met zeer kleine hoeveelheden botuline gespoten worden. Dit verlamt de spieren waardoor er even geen beweging en geen trilling is. Hersenoperatie, zoals thalamotomie of een hersenimplantaat, kan hulp bieden om de tremoren onder controle te houden.

Verder kun je ervoor zorgen om zo min mogelijk stress te ervaren. Je kunt daarvoor ontspannings-technieken aangeleerd krijgen. 

*Links bij dit artikel* 
gezondvgz.nl 
tremor.nl
e-gezondheid.be

----------

